# Molly the poodle needs transport help,Ohio to PA



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Molly is a 13 yr old poodle we had dumped in our shelter,she looks much better than this "intake" picture..WE have an adoptor in Denver Pennsylvania and need help with transport..

I can do the first 2 hours east towards PA..want to try to get her help soon..I'm starting radiation for cancer in my eyes on the 8th and my vision is getting worse,not sur ehow bad it will get or if I will recover lost vision...

My dog loving friends in Northeast Ohio and Middle Pennsylvania, can you help us transport a poodle named Molly to her new home in Denver Pennsylvania?
Her new mommy can meet you two hours west of Denver Pennsylvania,we just need a couple legs in between Cleveland area and 2 hours west of Denver Penn..
This is sweet Molly..

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10205774816209027&set=pcb.10205774817649063&type=3&theater 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10205774816649038&set=pcb.10205774817649063&type=3&theater


----------

